# Books for helping Parents w/ Children through Separation/Divorce?



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I am wondering if any of you have suggestions on books for helping me help my kids w/ the idea of separation or divorce? It's really my younger ones that I am worried about so 4-10 yrs. 

I am hoping it won't come to D, but he has made no effort at all since leaving us 4 wks ago so I am coming to terms with it...


----------

